# "My" Browtine Buck - Photos



## stonebroke (Dec 16, 2004)

I've been watching this buck since 2007. I have photos of him as a 2.5 year old and photos of him last winter as a 3.5 year old. I also found his sheds in March. I've posted those photos here previously.

I hadn't seen him since last winter until one day last week while I was out bowhunting. I got the photos below of him that afternoon, but he didn't come close enough for a shot (I was about 80 yards from him). He's put on a fair amount of antler since last year......quite a bit more mass and height, but still fairly narrow. He also now has two forks coming of the back of both brow tines that you can see in the photos. Pretty neat buck....


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Awesome deer you have there. I hope you can get him.


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

Wow, I can't believe how much brow he has even put on since last year Tim!!


----------



## stonebroke (Dec 16, 2004)

ImpalaSSpeed96 said:


> Wow, I can't believe how much brow he has even put on since last year Tim!!


Ya, he surprised me too... Now the question is do I try to take him this year or hope he makes it another year to see how much he grows? I think if I can take him with my bow or Hawkens I will, but I won't shoot him with a rifle....


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

He doesn't look like he grew much since last year minus the brow and a little mass. Looks like he might have been a nice 2.5 last year.

I'm with ya Tim. I would shoot him w/ the bow, but pass him w/ the gun. Just to much character to pass up w/ the bow, but give him another year w/ the gun.


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

Id have a hard time passing that one with gun or a bow. Good luck man.


----------

